# Unterschiede in Access und Transact SQL



## maeaexx (9. Februar 2004)

Hallo,
habe folgendes Problem:
ich benötige einen Überlick über die Unterschiede zwischen Transact SQL für MsSQL und Access SQL). Leider habe ich bisher noch nichts verwendbares gefunden. So eine Gegenüberstellung Unterschiede in:

SQL Sprachelemente
SQL Datentypen
SQL Funktionen
SQL Anweisungen

Es gibt Probleme bei diversen SQL-Anweisungen angewandt auf Access und MsSQL Datenbanken.Bsp bei der Funktion Date bzw. Getdate

Schönen Dank im Vorraus
Gruß maeaexx


----------



## Thomas Darimont (28. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

http://www.ba-bautzen.de/stdplan/DatenbankUnterschiede.htm
http://www.bw.fh-deggendorf.de/kurse/db/skripten/folien11.pdf
http://www.access-paradies.de/buecher/unternehmensdatenbanken_mit_ms_sql_server_und_access.php (Buch)

Gruß Tom


----------

